# BF 109 G6 tropical



## opjpr (Jan 16, 2011)

1/32 Pro Modler kit


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Great looking build, opjpr! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nice, clean job!
The Pro Modeler kit looks like it must be Hasegawa plastic.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

thumbs up!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Beautiful paintjob.


----------

